# Radial vs Vertical Lift Compact Track Loader



## MT250 (Sep 20, 2009)

For those that have experienced both, which do you prefer for snow removal? TIA


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Doesn't matter much for snow removal, unless you're loading and/or stacking. 

I prefer vertical.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Doesn't matter much for snow removal, unless you're loading and/or stacking.
> 
> I prefer vertical.


Why is it your preference?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> Why is it your preference?


We're loading and stacking...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> and stacking...


You'll never get to the top of a light pole with a skid... Vertical or not.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Ajlawn1 said:


> You'll never get to the top of a light pole with a skid... Vertical or not.


I herd there's a town in O hi O you can.....


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Vertical. I use my machine with a bay of attachments and it is more user friendly for high loading, reach, etc


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

MT250 said:


> For those that have experienced both, which do you prefer for snow removal? TIA


vertical...the same machine in radius lift will be lighter (more weight is usually a good thing for pushing & moving snow), won't lift as high, or have as much reach at full lift height.


----------



## MT250 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well it looks like this poll is overwhelmingly for vertical lift, 100% in fact, so I ran out and bought one, Thanks!


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

What did you end up picking up?


----------



## xbl003x (Nov 30, 2007)

a rule of thumb is that if 50% or more of your work is on the ground a radial lift pattern is better, if 50% of your work is above ground loading trucks, stacking snow etc a vertical lift pattern is a better fit


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What if 50% is on the ground and 50% is above ground?


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

xbl003x said:


> a rule of thumb is that if 50% or more of your work is on the ground a radial lift pattern is better, if 50% of your work is above ground loading trucks, stacking snow etc a vertical lift pattern is a better fit


curious to know where you learned that..?...because I'd have to disagree with it, based on my experiences operating and/or owning both styles.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I drop less on the cab with a radial lift machine... 

Plus I can stack up to the tops of light poles with em...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I drop less on the cab with a radial lift machine...
> 
> Plus I can stack up to the tops of light poles with em...


Less than a 5 gallon bucket?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Plus I can stack up to the tops of light poles with em...


Sure you do...


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

plow4beer said:


> curious to know where you learned that..?...because I'd have to disagree with it, based on my experiences operating and/or owning both styles.


I thought the radius arms were always better for digging and holding grade.......


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

jomama45 said:


> I thought the radius arms were always better for digging and holding grade.......


thats nice


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

It is nice.......


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

[QUOTE="MT250, post: 2474341, member: 
[/QUOTE]
What did you get?? Pics are good... video is better!! :usflag:


----------



## MT250 (Sep 20, 2009)

WIPensFan said:


> [QUOTE="MT250, post: 2474341, member:


What did you get?? Pics are good... video is better!! :usflag:
[/QUOTE]
A T595. No pictures yet


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

MT250 said:


> What did you get?? Pics are good... video is better!! :usflag:


A T595. No pictures yet
[/QUOTE]
Nice! Congrats.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

MT250 said:


> What did you get?? Pics are good... video is better!! :usflag:


A T595. No pictures yet
[/QUOTE]

Nice...we were down to a t595 and cat 259d, went with the cat but the Bobcat was a close second


----------



## MT250 (Sep 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> A T595. No pictures yet


Nice...we were down to a t595 and cat 259d, went with the cat but the Bobcat was a close second
[/QUOTE]
The Cats look nice. I was also looking at a 257D but the Bobcat dealer right next to my office sealed it for me. I also like the 36 gallon fuel tank.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

MT250 said:


> Nice...we were down to a t595 and cat 259d, went with the cat but the Bobcat was a close second


The Cats look nice. I was also looking at a 257D but the Bobcat dealer right next to my office sealed it for me. I also like the 36 gallon fuel tank.
[/QUOTE]

You'll be glad you got the Bobcat... Guy I know has a new Cat that's already leaking hydraulic fluid and had to have Cat out...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Who???


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who???


I better not say, he's a little sensitive...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I better not say, he's a little sensitive...


It turned out to be a loose hose fitting


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> It turned out to be a loose hose fitting


Oh you're the sensitive one...?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh you're the sensitive one...?


Sure


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Sure


That's nice...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's nice...


K


----------

